
Ask HN: Learning Qt in a Week - yogodojo
Hi folks, I recently landed a job for creating Qt interfaces for OpenGL&#x2F;C++. The job starts in a week.<p>However, I know nothing about Qt and its been almost four years since I programmed in C++.<p>Can you lovely folks please suggest learning material for Qt and C++?<p>I really don&#x27;t want to get fired on the first day.
======
erikbye
Why were you hired? Did you outright lie?

~~~
yogodojo
I have experience of creating user-interfaces for the web and have a WebGL
background. They felt I could learn on the job and contribute.

